# min ron NEE



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

OMG, this book is way too much.....

i highly recommend purchasing one, it's so informative that my brain is overflowing.:w


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Remember, the reviews of cigars are based on the author's opinions. Enjoy the pictures:w


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Brandon said:


> *Remember, the reviews of cigars are based on the author's opinions. Enjoy the pictures:w *


Thankfully, the author and I have almost the same exact taste in cigars. 
Now I just have to figure out a way to get the same stash he has!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

seagarsmoker said:


> *Thankfully, the author and I have almost the same exact taste in cigars.
> Now I just have to figure out a way to get the same stash he has!  *


 i find his tastes to be a little on the lighter side

but if you really want his stash that bad perhaps you could get a
transfer to china and start kissin his ass !
:r :r :w

k


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Dang... now that's quite a lot of travelling, just to go try and mooch some cigars.:r


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

seagarsmoker said:


> *Thankfully, the author and I have almost the same exact taste in cigars.
> Now I just have to figure out a way to get the same stash he has!  *


If you follow his views on Davidoffs, I'll take all of yours off your hands, since you won't be needing them anymore.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Right on Matt...
hehe


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt R said:


> *If you follow his views on Davidoffs, I'll take all of yours off your hands, since you won't be needing them anymore.  *


 yup and a few other great cigars he (mrl) doesnt have much use for as well.
but cigars are different for different tastes people have

k


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

drill said:


> *yup and a few other great cigars he (mrl) doesnt have much use for as well.
> but cigars are different for different tastes people have
> 
> k *


Yep, just ask Al the reigning Toscani King.


----------



## Dannyob (Sep 29, 2003)

Anybody got an idea where to purchase the Min Ron Nee book?


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

Dannyob said:


> *Anybody got an idea where to purchase the Min Ron Nee book?  *


PM Sent.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I have to have mine rebound already, the spine is shot


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Has to be the best book on cigars that I have seen. Tons, and I mean tons, of information.:w


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Please don't talk up this book...its on my Christmas List and I want there to be a few copies left!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lamar :r


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Lamar:

I am holding a copy for you until Christmas! 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3284


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

A fabulous book...great pictures and I highly recommend adding this to any cigar book collection.
:w


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

glad you got it - and I agree with your assessment!


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar,

I got a copy from UCMBA a few weeks ago, and it's been an important acquisition--will definitely give you lots to ponder: a wealth of information and advice. I resisted a long time and now wish I had struck earlier!

Only one warning--it'll take you far further down the slippery slope!

Best,
Brit


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Brit

So that blur I saw was you passing me on the slippery slope?


----------



## shortsmoke (Dec 6, 2003)

The best book bar none about this hobby of ours


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes, Lamar!

We're a-hole deep in snow here in Boston, my kids are shoeless, I've pawned my wife's wedding ring ("Honey, I told you not to take it off even when washing dishes; it must have fallen down the drain."), no presents for Channukah, but all's right with the world--the humi's full!!

Hold on to your credit card once you get that book, pal, or you're liable to whiz right on past me!!!!

Brit


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Brit

I finally broke down and got my copy of MRN from Ronald. Look to see me passing you on the slippery slope!

Lamar


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Who is carrying this book these days? Anywhere online?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Check with UCMBA and see if he has any more copies.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

I should be getting more copies of the book in 2004 (January) - the price has increased unfortunately, but I am keeping a waiting list and anyone who wants to be on the list: please email me at [email protected] with MRN WAITING LIST in subject. Thanks!

Ron/ucmba


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

I got the it for Christmas and you guys were not kidding...awesome book!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Whoa! I got my copy today and it is nothing but the TRUTH! I consider it a must have inmo.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Can you find this book at a Barns'n Noble or a Borders Books? I would like a nice book on cigars. Thanks


u


----------



## one90proof (Dec 26, 2003)

coppertop, from what I have read here and on other boards this book is not generally available in the States. ucmba may be the only point of contact for this resource.

He is supposed to get additional copies in Jan04 and you may email him to be placed on his waiting list. 

After reading folks' comments about how awesome this book is, I emailed Ron to be placed on the list and can't wait for the opporutnity to get a peek at this book.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi!

I should have some news after the New years - I will try to get more copies for everyone on the list!

R


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I try not to post more than once on the same thread but...I just finished reading MRN and my only regret is that I hesitated on buying it. I believe that this will become the reference work of note and in time we will speak of our cigar tastes in terms of whether we agree or disagree with MRN.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Lamar said:


> *I try not to post more than once on the same thread but...I just finished reading MRN and my only regret is that I hesitated on buying it. I believe that this will become the reference work of note and in time we will speak of our cigar tastes in terms of whether we agree or disagree with MRN. *


I already see it happening widely - excellent anticipation!!!!!!! I hope there are more/additional works from the meister himself someday!


----------

